# TTRS Its all in the detail



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

just a bit of a write up on the RS detail by me and good friend john (epoch detailing world)

How it started....

After a few days of ownership I gave it it's first wash ,it was then that I noticed the problem  Fallout, iron filings ...the whole car was covered in iron particles that where bonded to the paint work and going rusty... No amount of washing will remove this problem, and what about using clay on the car? If you are familiar with detailing clay you will know that it is designed to remove bonded surface contaminants, but what you may not be aware of is that it cannot remove ferrous compounds and sintered iron particulates that have migrated into the uppermost layer of paint (automotive paint is porous and thus can absorb contaminants in both solid and liquid forms) ... It is now time to bring out the big guns :? Acid... Yes syd is going to pore acid all over the new car [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] :roll: but not just any acid,CarPro Iron X
Being liquid-based, CarPro Iron X is able to access the pore structure of paint systems and remove both surface and sub-surface contamination quickly and efficiently. Once applied, it bonds to ferrous compounds and sintered iron particulates and reduces them to a water soluble complex which can then be easily rinsed away. This process can be seen to be working with the naked eye, as the initially transparent solution gradually turns purple as it progressively acquires freshly dissolved iron species. Although CarPro Iron X is water-based and pH balanced, it is strong enough to bleach clothing and should therefore be used with care. Also, it may not always be compatible with aftermarket paints used to perform SMART repairs - check with your SMART repairer if you are unsure.oh yes and it BLOODY STINKS
So the process, I first washed the car and dried it, then I split the car up into six sections, boot, bonnet, sides of the car x 2 then starting at the bonnet I sprayed iron x onto the paint it is a clear viscous liquid and covered well...did I say it 
BLOODY STINKS :lol: this was left for 5\6 mins to do it's work and then with an old sponge gently rub the area, luckily it is a slippy product and foamed up nice, I then left for another 2 mins then washed clean with water,this was repeated all round the car
where ever there is a purple spot or purple liquid this is iron x reacting with the iron..I told you it was bad  have a look at this (view in full screen)






So how did this happen ??? Well there a a few causes, but one of the main things is where the car is parked, at industrial plants that cut metal, commute to work and the car is left near the train station and the trains on the track throw filings into the air
Now the car is 100% de contaminated

So for me this product is one of the best I have used...it dose what it says on the tin lol, and the next stage....

The machine polishing

So the car as it arrived (Being me it was going to be clean wasn't it)



















Having been recently decontaminated with Iron X and a full clay bar session and only washed a few days before, the polishing stages were nice and easy

Gilmore applied bubble layer using Megs Hyper wash to drag the dust downward










Followed by a full TBM of Dodo Born to be Mild done while i did the same to the wheels










So following the heavy wash and decontamination stages we were left with a good starting block! 8) 









Luckily the sun made an occasional appearance as the colour didn't show rids/swirling very well with the Brinkman (and I was being lazy and didn't get the metal halides out!)










The paintwork looked to have a previous "longlife dealer protectant" product applied which was leaving a hazing and also a fair few rids and swirls. 
Nothing to bad to be fair and mainly on the horizontal surfaces where the un-educated can tend to apply more pressure with their dirty sponges.
After a few tests and seeing as there were two of us to polish we went for maximum gloss rather than full correction at any cost (that way leaving the car polishable before show season each year that i own it!)

Paint thickness was on the thicker side owing to the three layer pearlescent (220 to 180 lowest)



















assuming a clear layer of around 40 to 60 microns, with correction level of only a few microns on what was concluded to be a fairly hard clear. We settled on using Menzerna 3.02 for two sets on the Rupes rotary with a Megs Soft buff 2 polishing pad with me following with the Flex DA, a Megs soft buff 2 finishing pad and Menzerna PO85RE (as i prefered the longer work time). i also did a job on the rear lights





































A few random pics and the sun broke the clouds only to allow checking of work

boot lid showing haze










pic taken later after wax










Flake after










A fly!





































The car was then wiped down with IPA and a very thin bonding layer of Zymol Vintage http://www.vertar.com/zymol/zymol-vintage-glaze/ was applied (i have subsequently been applying more thin layers to ensure full coverage)










Now to the money shots



























































































With the added bonus

Event11 concourse winner  8) 8) 8)

Big Syd 1st
Yellow tt 2nd
Shell 3rd









with a lot of help from Santa's little helper [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]










A very enjoyable Saturday with all the right detailing enjoyment and a result in the end. Many thanks to John for the laughs and help

Thanks for looking


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Great write up Syd, the RS is looking really good 8)


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Looking good Syd.looking forward to seeing it in the flesh at Audi's in the Park. 8)


----------



## baz8400 (Nov 4, 2010)

very nice mate read this write up on dw forum a couple of days ago 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Excellent work and looks stunning


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks awesome mate and congrats on the 1st place


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Well deserevd Syd


----------



## jns2001 (May 25, 2011)

Your car looks fantastic. I am afraid in getting into the detailing business of my car, as I tend to develop a litte OCD over time with everything I do, I bet this would be a great hobby for someone that works at home, have a frustration at work and go to the car and start buffing it, one part at a time. I had my car detailed as soon as it got out of the dealership by a professional detailer, a gentleman that is used to detail Pagani's, Ferrari's, etc... He did a very good job, and I paid to have this Aquartz thing applied, he used the red bottle "Titanium" that had a hardness of 12H and after an hour he used the black one, quite don't remember the name, but it had a hardness of 9 H on top of it, after that, he let it cure for a few hours and then applied a very thin layer of Carnauba wax on it.

He went to the details of removing the wheels, washing the internal part of the wheels, shocks, springs, everything. Then he used the same Aquartz compound on the wheels, glasses and headlights.

The car was just beautiful. Then last Saturday I washed it, and yesterday he came back to do a BLACK 2009 Captiva for the missus, and while he was waiting for the cure, he washed and waxed my car one more time.

I have a camera, and tomorrow I will take pictures and share on this site. I am so proud of having such a beautiful car, that every time I park I look back to see my baby....Call me insane.


----------



## washwarehouse (Jul 10, 2011)

Zymol :lol:


----------

